# Good Instructor that covers North Lanarkshire?



## clydeviewequestrian (20 December 2018)

Hi, I'm in Motherwell area and looking to start having the odd lesson with my young Clydesdale. After a number of set backs I feel like I've lost my way a bit so I think lessons would be good to give us both something to concentrate on and work towards. My plan is to give a little bit of dressage a go but mainly showing, so someone who specialises in this would be fab! 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions

Paige


----------



## Lintel (20 December 2018)

Katie Barr is fabulous for dressage. But I've been hearing excellent things about Nicole Pitt for confidence bulidng.

https://m.facebook.com/NicolePittEquestrianServices/?locale2=en_GB


----------



## clydeviewequestrian (20 December 2018)

Lintel said:



			Katie Barr is fabulous for dressage. But I've been hearing excellent things about Nicole Pitt for confidence bulidng.

https://m.facebook.com/NicolePittEquestrianServices/?locale2=en_GB

Click to expand...


Nicole Pitt looks perfect as there's even a Clydesdale or two on her page, but by the looks of her page she isn't taking on any new clients but I will keep her in mind thank you, can't seem to find any contact details for Katie Barr for some reason!


----------



## Lintel (20 December 2018)

clydeviewequestrian said:



			Nicole Pitt looks perfect as there's even a Clydesdale or two on her page, but by the looks of her page she isn't taking on any new clients but I will keep her in mind thank you, can't seem to find any contact details for Katie Barr for some reason!
		
Click to expand...

I don't have her number but perhaps someone from Lanark RC might? She does great work and I've seen such improvement in horses and riders she's worked with, although I've never had lessons with her.... I don't have the dedication or mindset for how Katie teaches! I've met Nicole a few times and she's a lovely down to earth person but again I haven't had lessons! Good luck with your youngster


----------



## clydeviewequestrian (20 December 2018)

Thank you for your help,a kind person has messaged me Katie's number so I will give her a go ðŸ˜Š


----------



## clydeviewequestrian (3 January 2019)

No luck with finding an instructor so far â˜¹ can anyone else recommend someone?


----------



## Lintel (3 January 2019)

Sorry to hear you've still not found someone! Another recommendation that popped to mind was Angela Still. She used to do freelance but now I believe works at Stanmore stables in Lanark, a girl I used to livery with took her horse up to Stanmore for lessons with Angela. She might still do freelance? If not it might be worth the journey they have a lovely huge outdoor arena!


----------



## clydeviewequestrian (3 January 2019)

Katie Barr has now got in touch and we are arranging a lesson for in a few weeks so I better get my backside on my horse!! 

Thanks a lot for your help, that's good to know as its a yard i would like to visit their arena does look amazing!


----------

